# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان انتشار نتایج انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد کی میاد؟

## omid0020

سلام دوستان:
کسی میدونه چه تاریخی این جواب انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد میاد؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

آزاد از سراسری دیرتر میاد شما برای بعد از 20م حساب کن

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان:
> کسی میدونه چه تاریخی این جواب انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد میاد؟؟؟


بعد 17 ام

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

20  میاد خودشون گفتن

----------


## shaahin

18 شهریور ، خود فاضل گفت !!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (105):

----------

